# Drop Box Questions



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Got a notice that my Dropbox had reached it's no charge limit. I cannot pay almost $100 for additional. 
How can I delete my pics from iphone5? Do I also have to delete dropbox pics from my computer? Then can I start all over again at no charge? I did copy them. 
I have Windows 10 and cannot find iTunes on it. So confused!


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Greeting mvick,

1)On your computer go to your DropBox folder and move all of your pictures to a new folder....then you can delete the ones in the DropBox folder. It should sync across to your phone.

2)Do you know you can get more space? 
*Earn more space*

You can earn more space by referring your friends to Dropbox! You'll get a 500 MB bonus when they install Dropbox on their computer. 

Invite your spouse kids ect...
I have 6gig of storage.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Deleted from computer, but still on ipnone???


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Another alternative is to get a free Gmail account, which includes Google Drive. Google Drive allows 15MB free space, three times what Dropbox offers.

I use both Dropbox and Google Drive. Dropbox has a better file sharing feature, while Google Drive has more space to use as a shared cloud drive for backup security.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, Nevada. Great advise, now have plenty of storage.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Google Drive allows 15MB free space, three times what Dropbox offers.


Oops! Typo. Google Drive offers 15GB of free space, not 15MB.


----------

